# Suggest tips for a beginner



## mmartist (Apr 3, 2012)

Hi all,

I suppose it's my first serious post in this forum. I'm training Krav Maga, but I'm also fan of the archery. I want to make this sport a hobby of mine and I need some professional help.
First thing I need, of course, is a bow. I found that there are two main types of bows - compound and recurve. I need to know which is better for a beginner, what's are the pros and cons of each type and which brands are reliable.

I hope you can help me


----------



## Christian Soldier (Jun 29, 2012)

I'd say compound, long bow, and recurve are better divisions. Compounds are really more just arrow shooters/machines than they are bows. I would suggest a traditional bow, a lot of people convert to trad after awhile anyway just because it's more enjoyable and there's more challenge. If you want to make a quick bow check out the BackyardBowyers channel on YT and he has many great videos on making very good pvc bows. If you just want to buy a bow I'd suggest the Samick Sports 62" Sage. It's a takedown recurve and it's the best bow you can get for the price. It's also good because you can buy lighter limbs to start out and theen just buy a new set of heavier limbs when you progress. For arrows, you can either make your own from dowels (plenty of vids on that on YT) or you can buy a set. The more things you make yourself the cheaper it will be. I hope this helps, if you have any questions send me a pm.


----------



## Neddog (Jun 29, 2012)

Basically, what a compound bow does is it uses pulleys to release the tension off the string after you've pulled it past a certain point. The let-off can range from 50% to as much as 90%, but the average is within the 65% to 80% range. So say if you have around 75% let-off on a 65 lbs bow, then you're only holding about 16-17 lbs of pull once you pass the initial draw. This will allow you to hold a heavy-pull bow steady for aiming or stalking, for much longer periods of time.

The feel of a compound bow is very different though. You don't have the steady draw weight. Instead of a more fluid motion from pull to release, a compound bow (which will usually be a much heavier pull), will require you to throw your entire body into pulling the string at first then once you get past the let-off you can then take your time to aim and shoot. The recurve therefore makes a better quick-response type bow that you just pull and release in one fluid motion. The compound is a bow which you prepare slightly ahead of time before your shot.

If you're going to be using a compound in the field, then you should practice with a compound. If you're going to use a recurve in the field, then you should practice with a recurve. They are quite different shooting styles.

So basically think of it this way - would you rather nock your arrow with your bow strung but not pulled, then when you see your prey you raise, pull back, and release... or would you rather stalk your prey under cover, then when you see him you prepare your bow, get him in your sights, and wait for the opportune time to release? Or... would you rather be a gunman or a sniper?    It all depends on your personal style.

If you want to take down big game, then that's usually where people will want a compound over a recurve. The let-off system allows them to carry a much heavier pull than they would normally be able to in a traditional style bow. Recurves tend to be better for small game, giving you quicker response. Since you're into this for the archery and not the hunting, then I would surmise that this is probably a moot point for you. Thus, I would lean towards the recurve as probably being a more comfortable choice. Especially if you're a martial arts student, you are probably more interested in the traditional methods of draw.

I don't think I would suggest a straight bow (aka "longbow") unless you want to re-enact a certain period with it. A recurve, especially a laminated one, simply allows you a stronger pull by virtue of better design. Shooting style is the same, but the straight bow is just weaker (of course I mean for a bow of similar size, weight, dimensions, etc.).


----------



## lhommedieu (Jul 14, 2012)

I find that there are many parallels between my martial arts training and learning to shoot a sightless, recurve bow, particularly with respect to learning a shot progression that pays strict attention to body mechanics.  I would start off with a take down bow with low-weight detachable limbs (the top and bottom parts of the bow) so that you can learn proper form without draw weight becoming an issue.  As you progress you can add higher-weight limbs.  

I picked up a recurve for the first time two years ago and my progress has been steady and rewarding.  I can also give you some suggestions for coaching, if you are interested.  If you have any more questions, don't hesitate to contact me.

Best,

Steve


----------



## Flying Crane (Oct 5, 2012)

lhommedieu said:


> I find that there are many parallels between my martial arts training and learning to shoot a sightless, recurve bow, particularly with respect to learning a shot progression that pays strict attention to body mechanics. I would start off with a take down bow with low-weight detachable limbs (the top and bottom parts of the bow) so that you can learn proper form without draw weight becoming an issue. As you progress you can add higher-weight limbs.
> 
> I picked up a recurve for the first time two years ago and my progress has been steady and rewarding. I can also give you some suggestions for coaching, if you are interested. If you have any more questions, don't hesitate to contact me.
> 
> ...



If you get a bow with which you can get interchangeable limbs of various draw-weights, don't forget you will need to get new strings to handle the stronger limbs.


----------



## EddieCyrax (Oct 8, 2012)

I would suggest you checkout archerytalk.com

This forum would provide a larger experienced audience to ask advise from in the area of archery.


----------



## Samurai (Feb 4, 2013)

I would very much recommend a longbow or recurve.  Stay away from the compound bow (at least in the beginning).  Do not worry about "form" and "style".  Shoot in a way that feels right and focus on that.  There are techniques and ways to shoot, but that is not the ONLY way to shoot.

Draw- Most common way to shoot is to take an arrow and place it on the left side of your hand (grip) as you are holding the bow.  Put the notch on the sting.  Now take your index finger and put this on top of the arrow....your middle and ring finger go below.  Bend them to about the second knuckle and pull straight back.  Now slowly release the sting to make the arrow fly.

Thanks,
Jeremy Bays


----------

